# Deactivation



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Dont see a deactivation subthread. Anyone getting deactivated?


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

My brain is...from doing this job.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Aharm said:


> Dont see a deactivation subthread. Anyone getting deactivated?


Did you


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Uber guys mom got deactivated. 

From life


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm going to ask to be deactivated. I stopped driving 2 weeks ago because it was stupidity and I was not making much money and trying to work every day for 10 hours online for almost nothing. I'm worried about the new insurance rules and having an active account in Florida. I just have to make notes of all my revenue for tax purposes first in case I can't access it later.


----------



## Michael Finn (Nov 11, 2016)

I found out I got deactivated from Lyft Sunday morning when I noticed my profile picture had changed. Checked my email and this is the reason they gave me.

"This feedback alleges that you refused service to a passenger and made a derogatory comment about this passenger's race. Can you provide me with any further details about this ride?"

Unbelievable to say the least. I'm an express driver and have to hit 40 peak rides, so Saturday night I knew I had to average at least 3 an hour to make it since I was busy Sunday and could 't drive. I had to turn down a couple rides going from SF to Oakland, but to have someone go out of their way to contact support and say I made a derogatory comment about someone's race is absolutely insane. I never even picked up these people, so they wouldn't have had a chance to rate me or leave feedback, so I have no clue how this feedback would have been left.

I'm still deactivated as of now and have emailed Lyft back looking for more details and even offered to meet with the passenger complaining and a representative from Lyft to clear this up since the passenger is lying out of their teeth. Any suggestions for what I should do next would be great.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I also had some Lyft passengers I didn't pick up accuse me of being racist. I didn't pick them up because there were too many for my vehicle and they got hostile. In my case I had audio recording of the passengers ironically using homophobic slurs against me and being generally hostile, which I think tipped things in my favor. I believe I temporarily could not get ride requests but after Lyft Critical Response reviewed the situation I was able to do rides again.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Michael Finn said:


> h. Any suggestions for what I should do next would be great.


Find a real job and/or go work as a taxi driver.


----------



## PapaWillyC (May 31, 2017)

Eh give it 3 years max and any ride share vehicle on the street will be driver-less, in short everyone will be deactivated.

I truly do not get why people work these companies. IN the beginning, sure. Now? like Lee said, stupidity. An article just released from leaked internal memos shows Uber burned through millions and millions to get pool up and running in SF and Lyft was eating their lunch there. Think about it, buying market share yet investing not in your resources (driver) and still cutting the rates? 

Writings on the wall, peeps. You best have an exit plan in place by end of this year.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Michael Finn said:


> even offered to meet with the passenger complaining


They won't allow this, they won't even tell you which ride it was that complained


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have had several ghetto ish pick ups that other guys might have canceled. But I went through with them in part because I didn't want to be accused of racism. They all went fine; no problem at all. Just people wanting to get to work in the morning etc. Or going from one ghetto pocket to another to get home etc.


----------



## Joseph Torti (May 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have had several ghetto ish pick ups that other guys might have canceled. But I went through with them in part because I didn't want to be accused of racism. They all went fine; no problem at all. Just people wanting to get to work in the morning etc. Or going from one ghetto pocket to another to get home etc.


Let me tell you something I get more respect from the Ghetto or low income places in Rhode Island then the F$#ing College crowds of Brown, RISD and Providence College pampered ass kids. I had one Scary dude from one of the roughest part of Providence, was so appreciative of me picking him up in that area and giving him a ride home. The college crowd don't even appreciate the service we provide for these smobs. They think they are better then you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Joseph Torti said:


> Let me tell you something I get more respect from the Ghetto or low income places in Rhode Island then the F$#ing College crowds of Brown, RISD and Providence College pampered ass kids. I had one Scary dude from one of the roughest part of Providence, was so appreciative of me picking him up in that area and giving him a ride home. The college crowd don't even appreciate the service we provide for these smobs. They think they are better then you.


Wait til the college kids get out into the real world and actually have to start working...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Michael Finn said:


> I found out I got deactivated from Lyft Sunday morning when I noticed my profile picture had changed. Checked my email and this is the reason they gave me.
> 
> "This feedback alleges that you refused service to a passenger and made a derogatory comment about this passenger's race. Can you provide me with any further details about this ride?"
> 
> ...


What does "turned down" mean? Did you arrive and speak to them before driving away?


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Joseph Torti said:


> Let me tell you something I get more respect from the Ghetto or low income places in Rhode Island then the F$#ing College crowds of Brown, RISD and Providence College pampered ass kids. I had one Scary dude from one of the roughest part of Providence, was so appreciative of me picking him up in that area and giving him a ride home. The college crowd don't even appreciate the service we provide for these smobs. They think they are better then you.


I agree. I drive all around Charlotte. A lot of drivers don't like to go to the hood parts. Sure it's a little sketchy but in virtually every case, I was the third or fourth driver that got their ping. A lot of them will even give me a tip because I treat them like I'd treat anyone else.

Meanwhile last night I had five college kids get in my car on their way to a concert even though I only seat 4, it's a Sonata so they fit with one girl on their lap and I had them put up my shades in the back this way just in case a cop was looking in it would be less conspicuous that I had an extra person. That was my first time encountering a situation like that, I should've said no and I will next time.

But anyway long story short it's always young college kids that do the stupid shit, in fact the first girl to vomit in my car was a young college girl. Gave them a medical-grade emesis bag which saved them the cleaning fee, guy didn't even think to throw me a few bucks as a thank you. Not every driver will pick up a girl that can't use her own legs.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ha. Had some dude drag a girl towards my car His chick As i blew past them in the marina and gave them the finger. Loads of bs for a min. Ha. Eat it. 

Dont confuse my car for an ambulance, uhaul, bus, drunk tank, or anything other than a chill ride for a chill passngrs.

3 bug dudes with 3 bags of clubs. Ha. Nope.

Itll fit?
Irrelevant. 


Oh if i fold down my back seat itll fit?
Irrelevant. Cuz all i heard was that it wont fit in the normal allocated trunk space.

Oh you have a bike?
Well i have no bike rack. So. Bye

Xmas tree?
Flat screen?
Lol


So you have more than allowed?
Got it

Peace

Had some chick proceed to clean out her dorm room and put few things in my car. Oh. Okay.
Tgen come her parents with wayyy more stuff as they fill trunk backseats etc and tgen i start unloading itand then i unload back seat as they load trunk. I take piece they put piece. Finally i kicked their stuff and say. Not a lugg. Not a uhaul.

They Played the. No speakie card. 
Like they didnt know what theyre doing. 
They all know what theyre doing. Theyre trying to screw tge driver and pay him peanuts 
Theyre tryna pay 6 bux for a service that would be 50

Cancelled. 

Fare would have bern a min. They literally were trying to save on moving costs. Thats not the way billing is set up.

Reason moving services would charge way more factoring in wear and tear of items and weight etc.

Hilarious.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wait til the college kids get out into the real world and actually have to start working...


Sadly they never do if they happen to be the Berkeley/UC/UCLA/Stanford Ivy league crowd. SF companies (and especially the IT ones like [email protected], Uber/Lyft, etc) do more than their fair share spoiling these Millennial brats than their Almer Mater or Boomer parents ever could.

These 2K college brats hail from the San Jose/Silicon Valley & Oakland areas in the mainland across the SF bay peninsula. They graduate and immediately enter the safe space green snob biosphere bubble in SF. Where --despite having one of the highest standards of living in the country--they all join the poverty line for white collar working class poor making $100k - $120k per year. And so can barely afford their standard of living in SF. And will NEVER afford to buy a house at this salary despite merit raises, if they opt to remain in SF for the next 5+ years of their lives.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I'm going to ask to be deactivated. I stopped driving 2 weeks ago because it was stupidity and I was not making much money and trying to work every day for 10 hours online for almost nothing. I'm worried about the new insurance rules and having an active account in Florida. I just have to make notes of all my revenue for tax purposes first in case I can't access it later.


Your 1099 is all the notes of income the IRS will accept


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rat said:


> Your 1099 is all the notes of income the IRS will accept


But they don't have any info on my dead miles that I can deduct, and also I have to make sure they didn't say I made more than I did.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> But they don't have any info on my dead miles that I can deduct, and also I have to make sure they didn't say I made more than I did.


Mileage deduction isn't income. IRS will only accept 1099, your calculations are ignored unless you can get Uber to correct a mistake.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

At the rate they are going with reduced fares and promotions I don't see myself driving much longer. I hope Uber goes bankrupt. Actually, I know it won't survive. It can't. The only way is to considerably raise rates which it won't do.


----------



## Tambor (Jun 13, 2017)

PapaWillyC said:


> Eh give it 3 years max and any ride share vehicle on the street will be driver-less, in short everyone will be deactivated.
> 
> I truly do not get why people work these companies. IN the beginning, sure. Now? like Lee said, stupidity. An article just released from leaked internal memos shows Uber burned through millions and millions to get pool up and running in SF and Lyft was eating their lunch there. Think about it, buying market share yet investing not in your resources (driver) and still cutting the rates?
> 
> Writings on the wall, peeps. You best have an exit plan in place by end of this year.


So true.



WaveRunner1 said:


> At the rate they are going with reduced fares and promotions I don't see myself driving much longer. I hope Uber goes bankrupt. Actually, I know it won't survive. It can't. The only way is to considerably raise rates which it won't do.


In a way, maybe it's good that they go bankrupt. I know uber has had since trouble. I'm hoping the samr goes for lyft. Both companies want to sho away with human drivers and rip off a lot of people. They are a bad company. Great in theory but they still don't know how to be fair with the drivers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tambor said:


> So true.
> 
> In a way, maybe it's good that they go bankrupt. I know uber has had since trouble. I'm hoping the samr goes for lyft. Both companies want to sho away with human drivers and rip off a lot of people. They are a bad company. Great in theory but they still don't know how to be fair with the drivers.


They make the evil company i work for look like the kind of guys who would throw a family Christmas party with Santa clause and Mickey mouse, and not a drop of booze.

Seriously thou... Uber is shadier than the most shady cab companies out there.


----------



## Tambor (Jun 13, 2017)

They both are.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Michael Finn said:


> I found out I got deactivated from Lyft Sunday morning when I noticed my profile picture had changed. Checked my email and this is the reason they gave me.
> 
> "This feedback alleges that you refused service to a passenger and made a derogatory comment about this passenger's race. Can you provide me with any further details about this ride?"
> 
> ...


Isn't it sad that people lie. I hope they can't get rides



Rat said:


> Mileage deduction isn't income. IRS will only accept 1099, your calculations are ignored unless you can get Uber to correct a mistake.


You need to keep track of your miles to and from. If you do it right you shouldn't be paying taxes


----------

